# trapping hunters



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

*how many of you predator hunters also trap'em,,,what size traps do you use for foxs/coyotes/cats.I suppose the good and cold ND winters means thick fur huh?? :beer: *


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you bet...real nice and thick fur:sniper: but i don't trap so i can't help you there.

kase


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Just go to scheels and wander in the traps aisle, you'll see the ones for yotes, or ask someone. I do alot of trapping, especially when we lose a calf. I have a skunk out there now, letn' him freeze the stink before I attempt the fetch. Thats no prize for me, but it was still exciting to see him wrestling the traps. Ok im just rambling, good luck out there! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

haven't trapped since high school, but we use to use #3 double long springs, and #3 double or quad coil spring. You'd be better off using snares in the winter around here. nothing to freeze up. 
Deano


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

deano...are you from the devils lake area? just curious cuz i wanna go hunt by maddock where my sister lives. good numbers around the devils lake area?

kase


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I use 11/2 double coil spring for fox and #2 for yotes


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the best way to get scent off of traps before setting them for yotes


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

boil them and then dye them at the same time


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I second what Win300us said about scenting traps. traps take the dye a bit better if they have a little rust on them first.

Kase, I grew up in Devils lake, I'm in Fargo now. There are a lot of Yotes in the area. A lot of smart ones too. There are a lot of people out just blowing their calls.

Snares work far better for winter catches. don't have to worry about the weather, unless it rains and freezes.

Deano


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

If one of you could give a little more explainations on dyeing traps that would be great 
Also where do u get dye


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

Dyeing your traps is A simple job you just boil traps and add some dye to the water rusty traps dye better or hold the dye better on the trap if you have new traps you have to boil the traps anyway to get the grease off of them you use dish soap in the boiling water, this is two stages dont put your die in with the dish soap. Dyeing your traps makes your trap A dark color our camoflages them and the boiling removes all the scent and then if you are trapping fox or cyotes you should wax them also to keep them from freezing and also speeds the trap up and is also for keepig your traps scent free. once this is all done do not touch your traps with your hands unless you have rubber gloves on do not use cloth gloves. You can get all these supplies at any trapping supply store, M&M FUR CO. (605) 729-2535, Minnesota Trapline Products(320) 599-4176 www.minntrapprod.com, The Snare Shop www.snareshop.com, Outdoor Supplies, INC 276-638-4698


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Also where do u get dye


I have seen it at Fleet Farm. Earlier this year they had quite a bit of trapping supplies.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

If you guys are interested in learning more about trapping I would visit trapperman.com it has everything for beginners and master trappers with discussion forums and everything. It is an excellent resource.


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

I was wondering what everyones favorite kind of bait for trapping yotes

Also i where a guy can buy bait in the fargo area i looked at fleet farm and sporstsmans and didn't see any


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's a good website for all your need to know basics about trapping, go to www.traps4kids.com


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Also i where a guy can buy bait in the fargo area *


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

maybe u can used roadkill used for bait


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I dont know of any place in Fargo where you can buy trapping bait. What I use is skunk cut up in small sizes or I also use chicken guts or also parts of deer and also I use red fox urine. I order my supplies from any of the trapping supply books


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

fox , coyetes and other animals like to roll over skunk if u bury skunk head down and leave the tail and butt standing out the ground and set up five blind leg hold set.. u will have a chance to get two or one coyetes good luck P.S. it works for me well and sometime I used mostly beaver or mustrate meats for baits


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

I found that Gander mountain has the most trapping supplies out of the big three


----------

